# Richard Sachs Documents



## alexander55 (Jan 1, 2022)

It is a cold and icy January 1 here in Kansas City.  A good day to finally sort through a stack of papers a bicycle collecting friend gave me last fall.  Lots of "junk", but several treasures, including these items.  Thought someone might enjoy seeing them.


----------



## juvela (Jan 1, 2022)

-----


Thanks very much for sharing these documents!  😃

In case you have not run across it as yet there is also a documents thread at the "General" forum -

Paper Archive: Catalogs, Instructions, Schematics. Non-Discussion Thread



-----


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 1, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing these documents!  😃
> ...



Thanks. Will share them there.


----------

